# Insertion and removal of a knee spacer



## msmileyb (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a physician who  removed and inserted an exactech interspace in a patient with an infected total knee arthroplasty. 
He also performed a median parapatellar arthrotomy incision was made. synovectomy-excision of scar tissue was performed. exactech interspace was removed. Radical debridement and irrigation with antibiotics performed

I read in an AAOS Now Sep 07, that nonbiodegradable antibiotic- impregnanted cement spacer removal should be coded 11982 and the insertion 11981. The revision would be 11983.

Cpt 27310- Arthrotomy, knee, with exploration, drainage, or removal of foreign body (eg, infection)
CPT 11983 - Removal with reinsertion, non-biodegradable drug delivery implant 

Does this seem correct? Any opinions or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Sep 16, 2008)

27310 and 11983 are appropriate. Infiltration of meds, synovial biopsy, debridement, capsular release/ repair are all included.


----------

